# Personal attacks On this BB!



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Once More, I have deleted a thread from this BB.
This thread was about an e-bay seller who apparently deals in recast resin kits.
That tread quickly decended into name calling.
On guy calling the offending E-bay seller a thief and liar and another calling him a "dirty dog"

Then we have the e-bay seller responding by calling someone a Hypocrite and liar etc!

I do not condone the practice of re-casting and I do not object to threads that warn against it and identify those who are selling re-casts. 
Such threads WILL NOT be used to make personal attacks on people who do sell on e-bay! The practice of calling anyone a thief and liar is a personal attack! I won't let that happen here!

You all need to go read the rules posted on this site. Your memberships in this community are priviledges not rights and can be terminated if you will not treat one another in a civil manner!

If I see this continuing I will begin simply bannishing people without any more warnings. 

PM Moderator


----------

